# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  which aimbot is this

## wadvan123

Hello,
everyone

----------


## barisax

I found it but it is ban

----------


## brightsolmon

can u tell me it i wanna use it in pratice mode

----------


## brightsolmon

> I found it but it is ban


 can u tell me i still wanan use it

----------


## ACactus

you can still get banned in practice range for using cheats

----------


## darkimp1

> Hello,
> Can anyone please give me the name of the Widow aimbot in this video?
> Thanks in advance
> Streamers VS Aim Botters MONTAGE Ep.7 | Overwatch - YouTube


this is battle, u can buy it from people on this forum its around 100-120 usd

----------


## KampfMuffin

Battle has been detected for around 5 months now. But it does not need to be Battle, it can be any cheat: Super, noname, etc. All cheats get you banned  :Wink:

----------

